# [INSTALL] amule, possibile senza X

## Ilvalle

Ciao, vorrei installare amule su un server, sprovvisto di monitor.

e comandare tale amule tramite brouser.

ma è possibile farlo senza installare tutto il sistema base di xorg ecc?

ho inserito quindi la flags -gtk2 e lanciando 

```
emerge amule
```

mi restituisce questo errore 

```
!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE

```

Se inserisco la flags 

```
emerge -pv wxGTK

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  -hardened 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist -doc -zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4  -3dfx -3dnow -bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx -nls -nocxx -opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint -xv 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11  -debug -nls 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc -gnome -gtk2 -joystick -odbc -opengl -sdl -unicode +wxgtk1* 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype -unicode 0 kB

```

Come posso fare??? 

il mio make.conf

```
cat /etc/make.conf

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer  "

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://www.die.unipd.it/pub/Linux/distributions/gentoo-sources/ http://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

MAKEOPTS="-j4"

FEATURES="distcc"

DISTCC_SSH="/etc/distcc/distcc-ssh"

DISTCC_HOSTS="distcc@rella/4"

CCACHE_SIZE="2G"

USE="-cups -nls -gtk -X ssl java fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov mmx ipv6 -gnome -kde samba -jpeg -zlib -opengl -bitmap-fonts -truetype -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts -mmx -xv"

```

Paolo

----------

## Dece

Usa la flag amuled

```
local use flags (searching: amuled)

************************************************************

[-    ] amuled (net-p2p/amule):

enable amule daemon
```

ovviamente con amule in ~  :Smile: 

----------

## Ilvalle

Già provata!

Si blocca sul medesimo errore.

Grazie comunque!

Paolo

----------

## Onip

prova a postare un 

```
# emerge -pvt amule
```

 così vedi chi richiede cosa.

----------

## makoomba

sul server, mldonkey potrebbe essere una scelta migliore.

ha poche dipendenze, non necessita di xorg-x11 e ci sono ottime gui, anche per winzozz

----------

## Ilvalle

```
 ada ~ # emerge -pvt amule

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.3 +amuled -debug -gtk2 -nls +remote -stats -unicode 0 kB 

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

Paolo

----------

## Ilvalle

sul server, mldonkey potrebbe essere una scelta migliore.

Nn ho mai sentito parlare di questo programma.

come potrei poi interagirci? 

Sul server posso accederci solo da remoto.

Paolo

----------

## Onip

scusa, ma tu xorg l'hai già installato? perchè emerge non lo richiede?

per quanto riguarda mldonkey: è un demone che permette di interagire con numerose reti ( .torrent, ed2k, e altre ... ) con cui puoi interagire utilizzando diverse interfacce, sia via web sia grafiche. Un'occhiatina al sito ti chiarirà le idee.

Byez

p.s. credo che se avessi una piccola LAN a casa e un serverino metterei indubbiamente mldonkey per via del supporto multiprotocollo, fermo restando il fatto che amule sia una ottimo software ( soprattutto nella sua versione cvs ).

p.p.s. prova a vedere con

```
#emerge -epvt amule
```

 chi ti richiede xorg e caso mai prova aggiustando un po' le USE a vedere se puoi risolvere il problema

----------

## makoomba

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> sul server, mldonkey potrebbe essere una scelta migliore.
> 
> Nn ho mai sentito parlare di questo programma.
> 
> come potrei poi interagirci? 

 

è un server, lo controlli da uno o più client remoti tramite telnet, browser web o gui.

le gui ci sono per linux e per windows.

----------

## Ilvalle

Xorg non è nell'elenco e nemmeno l'ho già installato

non compare solamente perchè ho tolto la use che 

me lo inseriva,USE che poi mi viene chiesta di inserire

per compilare amule.

Vediamo di capire

```
  

ada ~ # emerge -pvt amule      

                                

These are the packages that I would merge, in reverse order:

                                

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] net-p2p/amule-2.0.3  +amuled -debug -gtk2 -nls +remote -stats -unicode 0 kB
```

```
 emerge amule

...

...

...

!!! set-wxconfig: Error:  Can't find normal or debug version:

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-release-2.6 not found

!!! set-wxconfig:         /usr/lib/wx/config/gtk-ansi-debug-2.6 not found

!!! You need to emerge wxGTK with wxgtk1 in your USE

```

INSERISCO LA FLAGS

```

ada ~ # USE="wxgtk1" emerge -pv wxGTK

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild  N    ] dev-libs/glib-1.2.10-r5  -hardened 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/freetype-2.1.9-r1  -bindist -doc -zlib 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.2.3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.9-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-base/xorg-x11-6.8.2-r4  -3dfx -3dnow -bitmap-fonts -cjk -debug -dlloader -dmx -doc -font-server -insecure-drivers +ipv6 -minimal -mmx -nls -nocxx -opengl +pam -sdk -sse -static -truetype-fonts -type1-fonts (-uclibc) -xprint -xv 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-libs/gtk+-1.2.10-r11  -debug -nls 0 kB 

[ebuild   R   ] x11-libs/wxGTK-2.6.1  -debug -doc -gnome -gtk2 -joystick -odbc -opengl -sdl -unicode +wxgtk1* 0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] app-arch/rpm2targz-9.0-r3  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] sys-apps/utempter-0.5.5.6  0 kB 

[ebuild  N    ] x11-terms/xterm-204  -Xaw3d -toolbar -truetype -unicode 0 kB 

```

Rispondendo alle domande

Ho si una piccola lan con un server, se proprio non è possibile installerò mldonkey.

Paolo

----------

## Onip

prova a togliere la USE remote magari con quella attivata cerca di compilare amulegui che richiede, ovviamente, le wx installate. amuled dovrebbe bastare.

Occhio che potrei anche dire una fesseria, in quanto magari la USE remote serve per il webserver...

Io, in più, ti consiglio caldamente la versione cvs, trovi l'ebuild sul forum di amule. è ottima e supporta anche la rete kad e un nuovo webserver php.

----------

## Ilvalle

Queste sono le use di amule, trovate su gentoo-portage.com

Use Flags

    amuled - enable amule daemon 

    debug - Tells configure and the makefiles to build for debugging. Effects vary across packages, but generally it will at least add -g to CFLAGS. Remember to set FEATURES=nostrip too 

    gtk2 - Use gtk+-2.0.0 over gtk+-1.2 in cases where a program supports both. 

    nls - Adds Native Language Support (using gettext - GNU locale utilities) 

    remote - enable remote controlling of the client 

    stats - enable statistic reporting 

    unicode - Adds support for Unicode 

    gtk - Adds support for x11-libs/gtk+ (The GIMP Toolkit) 

    gd - external - Use the external version of gd rather than the bundled one (possibly dangerous) 

Credo quindi che con -remote nn sia il caso.

Io di programmi p2p non ne ho mai usati. 

seguo i vostri consigli.

La situazione ricapitolando quindi è questa

1- amule con controllo remoto web 

2- amule cvs ??

3- mldonkey disponibile sul portage ma con il problema di una rete + ristretta di quella di amule.

Questo è quello che fin a questo momento ho capito.

Cosa faccio ??

grazie mille dell'aiuto, 

paolo

----------

## makoomba

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> 3- mldonkey disponibile sul portage ma con il problema di una rete + ristretta di quella di amule.

 

che intendi ?

----------

## Ilvalle

nn utilizza server diversi da quelli di amule?

almeno credo cosi!

----------

## lavish

Moved from Off Topic to Italian.

----------

## makoomba

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> nn utilizza server diversi da quelli di amule?
> 
> almeno credo cosi!

 

la rete è la stessa, cambia solo il client.

mldonkey supporta anche bittorrent, fasttrack e altri protocolli

----------

## Ilvalle

Ora sto compilando amule ~x86

vediamo come funziona, 

questa versione non mi ha dato l'errore di cui 

stavamo parlando.

Scusa ma se allora la rete è la medesima, e cambia solo

il client, perchè usare amule ??? 

Scusate non avevo capito ora appena ho compilato lo provo

se no domani installo mldonkey

Grazie mille 

Paolo

----------

## makoomba

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Scusa ma se allora la rete è la medesima, e cambia solo
> 
> il client, perchè usare amule ??? 

 

infatti ti ho consigliato mldonkey.

----------

## Ilvalle

Ok, ma io nn l'avevo ancora capito   :Very Happy: 

Insomma compilazione riusciata,

configuro il file e vediamo un po...

Grazie ancora

----------

## Ilvalle

Amule non vuole partire non capisco!

ecco l'errore

```
ada ~ # /etc/init.d/amuleweb start

 * -rh localhost -p 4712 -pw qwer

 * Starting aMule WebServer ...

 * aMule daemon can't be started! Check logfile: /var/log/amuleweb.log    [ !! ]

ada ~ # 

```

Peccato che il file del log è vuoto...

----------

## Onip

E' capitato anche a me, sia col client che con amuleweb. Adesso non ricordo bene, ma penso dipenda dal fatto che in /etc/init.d/amuleweb venga usata una riga di opzioni sbagliata. Io (versione cvs) ho questa

```
Hal9000 ~ # grep OPT /etc/init.d/amuleweb

        OPTIONS="-h ${AMULEHOST} -p ${AMULEPORT} -P ${AMULEPWD} -A ${WEBPWD} -q"
```

WEBPWD l'ho aggiunto io di sana pianta perchè altrimenti il webserver parte con password vuota. Naturalmente ho aggiunto anche

```
WEBPWD="tua_password"
```

 in /etc/conf.d/amuleweb

Byez

p.s. i file di conf ovrebbero andare bene anche per la tua versione, se non funzionanao controlla la man page di amuleweb

----------

## Ilvalle

Anche modificando la riga nel init.d di amuleweb

non è cambiato nulla,ho modificato il file di configurazione

e se lancio /etc/init.d/amuled start

funziona!!!

amuleweb no... bhè questo è un bel enigma dato che 

da brouser riesco a interagirci...

Domani appena posso provo mldonkey, sperando 

in qualcosa di meglio, da browser la situazione non è delle 

migliori, è un ottimo sistema per il controllo, ma nient'altro

ricerche ecc non funzionano alla grande.

Grazie mille ancora 

Paolo

----------

## richard77

Io ho pasticciato un bel po' con /etc/init.d/amuleweb, ma non sono mai riuscito a farlo andare. 

Confermo che la sintassi del comando e' sbagliata (opzioni sbagliate).

Sospetto che il problema stia nel fatto che dovrebbe farlo girare come utente p2p, e non root.

Per ora lo faccio andare da bash con questa riga:

while : ; do su p2p -c "amuleweb -flagvarichenonricordoperchesonoallavoro" ; done

Il ciclo è necessario perche' ogni tanto si blocca.

Comunque mldonkey mi sembra meglio, specie nelle ricerche (salva le ricerche fatte, con amuleweb non ci riesco).

Non è molto comodo passare dall'uno all'altro, perche' non si riesce a recuperare gli scaricamenti parziali (almeno da mldonkey a amule,il contrario non ho controllato).

----------

## Onip

adesso che mi ricordo c'è anche un altro errore.

il webserver deve essere startato con l'opzione quiet, perchè se no non si "demonizza" ( passatemi il termine ) e non potendo scrivere output si killa. Adesso l'opzione non la ricordo, ma sul man c'è. Prova anche a startare amuleweb da linea di comando, così vedi, magari + in dettaglio, se ci sono errori. Un ultima cosa, controlla anche di avere configurato coerentemente l'utente e la home in cui trovare i config.

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Onip wrote:*   

> adesso che mi ricordo c'è anche un altro errore.
> 
> il webserver deve essere startato con l'opzione quiet, perchè se no non si "demonizza" ( passatemi il termine ) e non potendo scrivere output si killa. Adesso l'opzione non la ricordo, ma sul man c'è. Prova anche a startare amuleweb da linea di comando, così vedi, magari + in dettaglio, se ci sono errori. Un ultima cosa, controlla anche di avere configurato coerentemente l'utente e la home in cui trovare i config.

 

Ho lo stesso identico problema delle altre due persone, qualcuno potrebbe postarmi un /etc/init.d/amuleweb funzionante per cortesia?

----------

## Onip

```
onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ cat /etc/init.d/amuleweb

#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright 1999-2005 Gentoo Foundation

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /var/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/net-p2p/amule/files/amuleweb.initd,v 1.2 2005 /08/27 17:17:55 sekretarz Exp $

depend() {

        need net

        use amuled

}

start() {

        if ! test -f "${AMULEHOME}/.aMule/amule.conf"; then

                eerror "You must start and configure amuleweb before launch it. Sorry."

                return 1

        fi

        if pgrep -u ${AMULEUSER} amuleweb >/dev/null; then

                eerror "An instance of aMule webserver is already running"

                return 1

        fi

        rm /var/run/amuleweb.pid

        OPTIONS="-h ${AMULEHOST} -p ${AMULEPORT} -P ${AMULEPWD} -A ${WEBPWD} -q"

        einfo $OPTIONS

        ebegin "Starting aMule WebServer"

        env HOME="${AMULEHOME}" start-stop-daemon --start \

                --quiet -b \

                --make-pidfile --pidfile /var/run/amuleweb.pid \

                -c ${AMULEUSER} \

                -x /usr/bin/amuleweb -- ${OPTIONS} &> ${LOG}

        sleep 1

        if ! pgrep -u ${AMULEUSER} amuleweb > /dev/null; then

                eerror "aMule daemon can't be started! Check logfile: ${LOG}"

                eend 1

                return 1

        fi

        eend $?

}

stop() {

        ebegin "Stopping aMule WebServer"

        start-stop-daemon --oknodo --stop --pidfile /var/run/amuleweb.pid &>/dev /null

        eend $?

}

```

Questo funziona ( a me ) con la 2.1.1, ma dovrebbe essere quello "standard" mi pare che in qualche upgrade l'abbiano messo a posto

Byez

----------

## Galanti Davide

 *Onip wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> onip @ Hal9000 ~ $ cat /etc/init.d/amuleweb
> 
> ...

 

Purtroppo non era a posto :) mancava il parametro -q alla fine del opzioni e non andava. 

Ora è tutto ok ;) ti ringrazio

Mi hai risolto 2 giorni di sclero eheh

----------

## Onip

 *Galanti Davide wrote:*   

> Mi hai risolto 2 giorni di sclero eheh

 

A buon rendere...   :Wink: 

----------

## masterbrian

Perche' non provi a lanciare il demone in foreground senza usare lo script di init?

E' un buon modo per capire l'errore.

Ciao

----------

